
Why EOS will overtake Ethereum in high performance smart contracts - simplyianm
https://ian.pw/posts/2017-12-08-why-eos-will-overtake-ethereum-in-high-performance-smart-contracts.html
======
CryptoPunk
>>Note that Ethereum in its current state is much more centralized than
Bitshares and Steem, both based on the same DPOS technology as EOS.

This is based on the assumption that the mining pools of Ethereum are
equivalent to the delegates of Bitshares, which is nonsense.

A pool requires much less trust. Anonymous pools are entirely viable.
Delegates OTOH need to be known and trusted to get elected. It leads to a set
of trusted third parties running Bitshare's ledger.

Pools can also allow hash contributors to choose and validate the blocks they
hash on, with the pool only distributing rewards. In DPOS, the delegate
chooses all blocks by design. The client nodes in Steemit/Bitshares/EOS are
also non-validating. A small number of full validating nodes, run by trusted
third parties, that serve to a bunch of non-validating clients, is not the
same as a fully decentralized network like Ethereum.

